# Over Clocking



## GanesanBI (Jan 21, 2009)

What is over clocking? why it's used? i'm using Gigabyte X series mother board, can i do this? if yes, tell me step by step procedure...
Thanks in Advance


----------



## G_Mach234 (Mar 3, 2007)

I found this pretty helpful.

http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/How-to-overclock-t11177.html


----------

